

Octopus to Leave RavenDB for SQL Server - fekberg
http://octopusdeploy.com/blog/3.0-switching-to-sql

======
CmonDev
Hopefully it's a sign of no-SQL-web-silver-bullet hype calming down.

------
junto
It would be interesting to get Oren Eini's opinion on this, as the author of
RavenDb. ([http://ayende.com/](http://ayende.com/))

------
Terretta
Have to go into Reader mode on iOS to read your content, otherwise it's all
rendered blank.

